# Realoading for Glock Pistol



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Generation 3 Glock 20. I have heard something about the feed ramp not providing full support of the cartridge , and that handloads should not be used. Is this true? I have put about 100 realoads throught my gun with no problem actually they shoot better than factory rounds I have tried. Should I stop realoading for my Glock pistol?


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I reload for my Glock 22 and I have never heard that and have had absolutely no problems with my Glock shooting the handloads.......


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

OK!! :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is true they do not have a fully supported chamber. One of the guys I work with he said he exploded a G22. Between my brother and I we have 5 Glocks including one a 20 and we never had any problems.

I think a lot of problems are caused by shooters trying to get one more reload from questionable brass. Heck brass is sort of cheap when compaired to everything else.

Most boots are made for walkin'. Chuck Norris' boots ain't that merciful.


----------

